
Random testing in Indiana shows Covid-19 is 6 times deadlier than flu - takk309
https://theconversation.com/random-testing-in-indiana-shows-covid-19-is-6-times-deadlier-than-flu-and-2-8-of-the-state-has-been-infected-138709
======
giardini
But contrast this story:

[https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/stunning-texas-
coro...](https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/stunning-texas-coronavirus-
numbers-show-covid-19-less-lethal-last-two-flu-seasons/)

"Stunning! Texas Coronavirus Numbers Show COVID-19 Less Lethal than Last Two
Flu Seasons"

FTFA:

> _" The coronavirus was actually less lethal than the flu in the state! The
> flu had a mortality rate of 0.03% and 0.04%. The coronavirus has a mortality
> rate of 0.01% in Texas.

This won’t make any headlines."_<

